# Veto Tool Bag



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Not to hijack the last thread about these bags ,,,, But ,,,, I just received my

Veto Pro Pac Closed Top XL from Fed Ex ,,,,,,,,,,, OMG :thumbup::thumbup:

This thing is FANTASTIC !! Emptied all my stuff from my Ridgid jobmaxx tool bag into it and STILL have room for more .

These things are SO WELL PUT TOGETHER ! If you've got the $ 135 +or- 

GET ONE OF THESE !! Can hardly wait to work tomorrow 

Cal


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice, 

No pics?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Plenty of them that are nice at vetopropac.com. Mine would SUCK compared to their photos . 
This thing is SWEET !!

Cal


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Cal said:


> Plenty of them that are nice at vetopropac.com. Mine would SUCK compared to their photos .
> This thing is SWEET !!
> 
> Cal



Hehe, yea thats what I meant, I had no idea where the site even was


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you sir . I'm no good with pics and computers 

Really ,,, I think this is my bag for EVER !!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Cal said:


> Thank you sir . I'm no good with pics and computers
> 
> Really ,,, I think this is my bag for EVER !!


No problem, that thing does look sweet 

Enjoy it !!

I see your starting the new year off nice


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I just got mine too.
This is how I set it up for plumbing service:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

That bag looks sweet, you got it set up nice


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice, looks sweet!
Me? I still work from a 5 gallon bucket, no kidding, even with my carpentry tools, got one for framing, one for sheetrock, and one for trim. If they wear out, I toss it and it cost nothing to replace. Problem is they are bulky in the truck. After seeing these pix, makes me think about getting about 4 of them. One for each trade I do.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I knew you would like it:thumbsup:
One part that I like, that has nothing to do about tools, is the velco that you can connect the strap to. The bag I had before the GREAT VETO, the strap would always be in my way and it drove me nuts. 
This has been a real thought out design. I am still loving mine.

All together now- 1 2 3 VETOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Service ,

I LIKE your set up !! My tools are set up different ,,, don't need the crimpers but once in a blue moon ,,, but you have given me some NICE ideas !

Thank you  

Song ,,,,,,,,,, I believe in your VISION ,,, you da' man !:yes:

Cal


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

If that's all it takes to get motivated to go to work , I'm joining the VETO bag of the month club!:thumbsup:


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Service Guy, 
What is it that you need a 10" pipe wrench for, that you can't do with a pair of Channel Locks?

If one of my guy's needs a 10" pipe wrench for anything I'll ................................probably get him one, but wonder why.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I own one 10" pipe wrench which I have never used and likely never will. While on a tour of the Ridgid factory (pre Roundup trip) I watched a guy dress and assemble a bunch of 10" pipe wrenches. When he was done assembling the wrenches he hand one to each of us to take home. It's not so much that I watched the birth of the wrench as I don't see a need for a 10" pipe wrench.

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

those certainly look cool. if i could ever get myself to spend that amount of money on a bag, i'd get one of those for sure. is there any center storage area between the two compartments shown?





paul


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> those certainly look cool. if i could ever get myself to spend that amount of money on a bag, i'd get one of those for sure. is there any center storage area between the two compartments shown?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No center, just sides. About the money, it took me a year or so to do it. Now I wonder why I waited so long.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> those certainly look cool. if i could ever get myself to spend that amount of money on a bag, i'd get one of those for sure. is there any center storage area between the two compartments shown?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had the thing 2days and am telling you ,,,,, SPEND THE MONEY !!!

It's ONE SERVICE CALL worth ,, that's 1 call ( approx $ 135 )

Do it ,,,,


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

well, maybe in a few months. seeing as i just quit my job :thumbup: and need to buy some stuff like software for my new operation, i should probably hold off. after i'm up and running, we'll see. 





paul


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> Service Guy,
> What is it that you need a 10" pipe wrench for, that you can't do with a pair of Channel Locks?
> 
> If one of my guy's needs a 10" pipe wrench for anything I'll ................................probably get him one, but wonder why.


It is actually a 12" pipe wrench, I also have a 14" wrench laying flat in the bag, but its not visible in the pics. I use the 12" and 14" wrenches all the time.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

service guy said:


> It is actually a 12" pipe wrench, I also have a 14" wrench laying flat in the bag, but its not visible in the pics. I use the 12" and 14" wrenches all the time.


 What kind of weight is it rated for, and what weight do you like to carry.
I hate to make an extra trip to the truck as much as the next guy, but I chose not to carry a bag much over 25-35lbs.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

That bag is sweet. I'm going to buy one! Where's the hammer? I can fix any thing with a hammer.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is my Veto! Taken with phone.

















In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like something bob the builder would use, like the service guy in my company says, if I can't fix it with my channel locks and quicpic it ain't worth being fixed.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Mike Jessome said:


> Looks like something bob the builder would use, like the service guy in my company says, if I can't fix it with my channel locks and quicpic it ain't worth being fixed.


You're joking right?

I worked for a company once that had that attitude. 

The two owners were screwing each other by pocketing cash and not reporting it. It was tricky because their wives both ran the office.

One of the owners was a deacon in his church. Besides his wife he had two girlfriends that we knew of. Oh, and a boy friend.

Everyone except me loved going through the lingerie drawers of customers if the customer wasn't home.

The bathroom had stacks of hard core porn in it. I hear they had pages that stuck together. Guys would go in there to jerk off. And announce it. Sometimes another guy would join them. I stayed out of that bathroom.

One of the guys was a registered sex offender. His name was Chester. Everyone laughingly called him Chester the Molester.

They all had the same attitude your service supposedly has. Now I ain't saying your service guy or your company is like the company I worked for, but let's just say I have about as much respect for someone with that attitude as I do for the guys in that company. Very little.

PS. I lasted 2 weeks. Quit when I was getting chewed out for not plugging a leaking T&P.

PPS. They are no longer in business. "Someone" did some "advertising" for them. They didn't say anything bad about them. They just put up flyers all over town "X Plumbing & Heating does NOT hire child molesters" And similar stuff. Did it for about 3 months. Town buzzed about it. It was a small town. Need I say more? (They lasted about 2 months after the "advertising" stopped.)


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

22rifle said:


> You're joking right?
> 
> I worked for a company once that had that attitude.
> 
> ...


Our company has the biggest payroll and biggest account at the supply housem we have done over 160 new homes this year along with a boston pizza 20 unit and 12 unit apartment buildings donut shops etc. I never meant to insult anybody just funny sarcasm that is all.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

That's cool Mike. But there are people like that out there.


----------

